# t'amie / ton amie/ mon, ton, son + nom féminin



## rodolfoc

Amie es femenino, pero cuando se quiere poner con "l'adjectif possessif", como se debería de escribir? *ton amie ó t'amie (ta amie = tu amiga)* ???
Gracias por todo amigos
Rodolfo


----------



## lpfr

"ton amie". Cuestión de eufonía"


----------



## Domtom

-
Pero entonces... los francófonos, ¿no os hacéis un lío?

Ejemplo:

J'aime mon amie.....pronunciación = amí

J'aime mon ami...... pronunciación = amí

Se pueden pensar que son homosexual, si creen que me refiero a un chico.

¿Cómo solucionáis esto?


----------



## lpfr

Domtom said:


> ¿Cómo solucionáis esto?


  No tiene solución.  A veces, cuando realmente hay que aclararlo la gente añade al final la "e" que no se pronuncia de costumbre (en el norte de Francia, ya que en el sur sí se pronuncia). Y la gente pronuncia ami-e.
  Pero como ya sabes ese tipo de confusiones es muy corriente y el francés está muy adaptado, si no a hacerse entender fácilmente,  a hacer juegos de palabras como las contrepetries y los rebus.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,



Domtom said:


> -
> ¿Cómo solucionáis esto?



Por el CONTEXTO Domtom 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

-
Pues a mí no me hace ninguna gracia  que no tenga solución. 

¿Y no hay un sinónimo perfecto y que sea fonéticamente distinto en masculino, femenino?

MARTINE: Nos hemos cruzado: no había visto tu respuesta, estaba escribiendo el presente post.


----------



## lpfr

Domtom said:


> -
> ¿Y no hay un sinónimo perfecto y que sea fonéticamente distinto en masculino, femenino?


  Sinónimo perfecto no, pero copain y copine no tienen ese problema.
  Pero tiene otro: "une copine" es una amiga; "ma copine" es mucho más que mi amiga. 
  Si es más que amistad se dice "ta petite amie" o "ton petit ami". De todas maneras el problema es reciente: hace veinte años no existía.


----------



## Domtom

-
Gracias LP de Francia por tu respuesta.


----------



## totor

Antiguamente no tenían ese problema, porque decían *m'amie*  .

El problema es que después quisieron ponerle un poco de sal al asunto  .


----------



## foxylove

tengo una duda: para deicir mi amiga se dice: mon amie?


----------



## lpfr

Sí, "mon amie".


----------



## Yul

Dans des situations compliquées, il arrive qu'on force la note et que l'on dise "C'est mon amie " en prononçant de façon exagérée le "e" de ami . On dit alors, "c'est mon ami-e".

Les adolescentes contournent souvent la difficulté en disant : "C'est mon amie de fille".

Yul


----------



## Luci_a

Hola, 

¿por qué escribimos 'ton' si 'amie' es femenino?


Besos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Es algo parecido al español cuando escribimos el águila, el agua.
Para romper la disonancia ta_amie.


----------



## Paquita

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Es algo parecido al español cuando escribimos el águila, el agua.
> Para romper la disonancia ta_amie.



Parecido y distinto...

El "ton" se usa con cualquier palabra femenina que empiece por vocal o "h"

ton école
ton hésitation
ton image
ton histoire
ton odeur
ton horloge
ton union
ton huître
ton hypocrisie


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Excelente, ya tenemos la regla que se me había escapa'o.
Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

A mí también se me ha escapado "ta hache" porque la "h" es "aspirée" y no muda como en "ton haleine"

Me da pereza buscar otros ejemplos con esta "h" y las demás vocales..., pero seguro que los hay


----------



## hual

Hola

En voici d'autres

*Ma*/*ta*/*sa* honte
*Ma*/*ta*/*sa* haine


----------



## cachomero

Paquit& said:


> Me da pereza buscar otros ejemplos con esta "h" y las demás vocales..., pero seguro que los hay


Ta haine

Ton allure
Ton image


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Va la mienne :

Sa hargne.

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/hargne

¡Vade retro, pereza!

Bueno, estas:

Ton allure
Ton image 

no llevan hache, que sepa.


----------



## swift

Ma hernie me fait mal.
Quelqu'un aurait-il vu ma herse rotative ?
Ta hêtraie est magnifique, Julien !

Ne touchez pas à ma houppe !
Sur ce, je m'en vais dans ma hutte.

Des mots très utiles, vous ne trouvez pas ?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

swift said:


> Ma hernie me fait mal. (Très utile en ce moment, mon fils vient d'être opéré de *sa* hernie, donc !)
> Quelqu'un aurait-il vu ma herse rotative ?
> Ta hêtraie est magnifique, Julien !
> 
> Des mots très utiles, vous ne trouvez pas ?


 
Très probablement pour les jardiniers !


----------



## cachomero

> no llevan hache, que sepa.


Era por las dos vocales que faltaban...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

les recuerdo que establecer listas de vocabulario no entra en los objetivos de WR.

Este hilo queda cerrado.
Martine (Mod...)


----------

